# Check out this buried car,57 Plymouth time capsule



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Kinda curious to see what condition it will be in.... too bad it wasnt a 57 Chevy! :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6fQZhua6d0


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

ive been waiting to see what condition its in when they dig it up .heres a pic of my 57 plymouth all og besides wheels .personaly i think they look better than the chev and they definitly drive better :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2006, 06:46 PM~5960361
> *Kinda curious to see what condition it will be in.... too bad it wasnt a 57 Chevy!  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6fQZhua6d0
> *


car is worth more than a chevy estimated 1.5 million for that perticular one


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder when they are going to dig it up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

case of malt liquor in the trunk man hold up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

That bitch gotta dinsmore in it? Pump the brakes bitch......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 07:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *


i like this idea :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 08:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2006, 08:09 PM~5960507
> *That bitch gotta dinsmore in it? Pump the brakes bitch......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Aug 13 2006, 06:59 PM~5960443
> *ive been waiting to see what condition its in when they dig it up .heres a pic of my 57 plymouth all og besides wheels .personaly i think they look better than the chev and they definitly drive better :biggrin:
> 
> *


I had a 59 Desoto Firesweep that looked close to that.....


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 15, 2006)

your point?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

maybe someone will drink the schlitz


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Aug 13 2006, 06:03 PM~5960478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, I'd drink it. Even 50 year old Schlitz can't be worse than new Bud. :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 14 2006, 02:09 PM~5965425
> *2007, though they didn't say exactly what day.
> Hell, I'd drink it.  Even 50 year old Schlitz can't be worse than new Bud.  :cheesy:
> *


I'm down to drink some 50 year old dank beer. That shit is probably flatter than Jason Browning's 5.20's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:06 PM~5966725
> *I'm down to drink some 50 year old dank beer. That shit is probably flatter than Jason Browning's 5.20's.
> *


man hold up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2006, 05:12 PM~5966765
> *man hold up
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did they bury it in just dirt or was in a box or "capsule"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5966788
> *did they bury it in just dirt or was in a box or "capsule"
> *


It's a mafuggin' cement box neega!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 05:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *


I SAY WE BURY A 64 INSTEAD :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:18 PM~5966807
> *It's a mafuggin' cement box neega!
> *


so it should still be good to go.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

The contents of a women’s purse, including bobby pins, a bottle of tranquilizers, cigarettes and an unpaid parking ticket, were added to the glove compartment of the car shortly before burial. 



TRANQUILIZERS///////// :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2006, 05:23 PM~5966838
> *The contents of a women’s purse, including bobby pins, a bottle of tranquilizers, cigarettes and an unpaid parking ticket, were added to the glove compartment of the car shortly before burial.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are gonna go good with the case of Schlitz.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 15, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 07:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2006, 03:23 PM~5966838
> *The contents of a women’s purse, including bobby pins, a bottle of tranquilizers, cigarettes and an unpaid parking ticket, were added to the glove compartment of the car shortly before burial.
> 
> 
> ...





hmmm cigarettes and a schlitz yummy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2006, 04:06 PM~5966725
> *I'm down to drink some 50 year old dank beer. That shit is probably flatter than Jason Browning's 5.20's.
> *



:0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Tulsa, Oklahoma...where I live.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 14 2006, 10:29 PM~5969764
> *Tulsa, Oklahoma...where I live.. :biggrin:
> *


You need to get flicks when they pull it out.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 06:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

As part of the "Tulsarama!" festivities, citizens of Tulsa were asked to guess what the population of Tulsa would be in the year 2007. The guesses were then recorded on microfilm and sealed in a steel container buried with the car. When the car and artifacts are excavated, the person whose guess is closest to Tulsa's 2007 population is to be awarded the Belvedere. If that person is dead, the car is to be awarded to his or her heirs. MORE....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 15 2006, 12:29 AM~5969764
> *Tulsa, Oklahoma...where I live.. :biggrin:
> *


Word... Im gonna fly out and stay at the double tree suite downtown to come and witness the resurrection of this Mopar. We can strong arm the fools involved for that case of Schlitz.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nothing like schlitz and mopars!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

According to the official website www.buriedcar.com the car will be unearthed as part of the Oklahoma Centennial festivities on Friday, June 15, 2007. hno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2006, 08:09 PM~5960507
> *That bitch gotta dinsmore in it? Pump the brakes bitch......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 15 2006, 12:39 PM~5971997
> *nothing like schlitz and mopars!
> *












Thanks for the seizure.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:15 PM~5966784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I wonder how many other cities did stuff like this?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: Glad this topic is back!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 13 2006, 08:00 PM~5960450
> *car is worth more than a chevy estimated 1.5 million for that perticular one
> *


It's kinda valuable like a Snicker's bar is to a ***** in the pen.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2007, 01:56 PM~6876338
> *It's kinda valuable like a Snicker's bar is to a ***** in the pen.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2007, 12:56 PM~6876338
> *It's kinda valuable like a Snicker's bar is to a ***** in the pen.
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Yea Oklahoma is 100 years old..I wonder when there gonna dig it up


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

so when they gonna dig that pos up?????


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Shit on them.. I dug that shit up like 6yrs ago. Sold it to sum mexicans..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still think its ugly.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Aug 13 2006, 05:59 PM~5960443
> *ive been waiting to see what condition its in when they dig it up .heres a pic of my 57 plymouth all og besides wheels .personaly i think they look better than the chev and they definitly drive better :biggrin:
> 
> *



There's two goth chicks that mash a 57 wagon... There's miles of chrome on that thing!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 1 2007, 06:10 PM~6877728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate goths :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't wait...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jan 1 2007, 05:54 PM~6877598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT, its almost time. :scrutinize:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

they should take that one out and put another one in their and dig it up in 50 yrs.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 12 2007, 08:31 AM~7674009
> *they should take that one out and put another one in their and dig it up in 50 yrs.
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 07:27 PM~5960608
> *We should dig a 100 yard tunnel underground in the middle of the night to it and put Daytons on it then cover our tracks and leave after we get the beer
> *


  :thumbsup: forgot to add that crenshaw


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

THIS IS ONE GAGNSTA ASS TOPIC


----------



## Just one more RIDE (Apr 10, 2007)

that some crazy stuff, that would be cool to be there in person


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i think i might go, its only about an 8hr drive from chitown


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

That thing is even uglier than a Ford Edsel :uh:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2006, 02:23 PM~5966838
> *The contents of a women’s purse, including bobby pins, a bottle of tranquilizers, cigarettes and an unpaid parking ticket, were added to the glove compartment of the car shortly before burial.
> 
> 
> ...


after they dig it up they should bury a fleetwood with corona, ciggarettes and dub sack inside :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 13 2007, 02:44 AM~7681559
> *i think i might go, its only about an 8hr drive from chitown
> *


more than 8


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Jimmy Hoffas body n tha trunk. Hmm.....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around:    :around:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Might go check that out


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

man im glad i saw this topic , im only bout 3 hrs from tulsa gona have to check that shit out :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Somebody better have some video to share when they dig it back up. :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town ro (Oct 3, 2006)

june, 15 looks good to me ill be there.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Spanky should go take pics of it for us! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HOW MUCH RUST???


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good thread... keep this one alive.... i'll forget about it as soon as i am done posting!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Unearthing of Plymouth Belvedere and Time Capsule

Friday, June 15, 2007 12:00noon

Tulsa County Courthouse. Limited public viewing available 



Simulcast of Unearthing

Friday, June 15, 2007 12:00noon

Maxwell Convention Center, Exhibit Hall A. Closed Circuit Television



Unveiling of the Plymouth Belvedere and Opening of the Time Capsule

Friday, June 15, 2007 6:30pm

Maxwell Convention Center Arena. Doors open at 5:30pm

General Admission Tickets $5, $10 and $25 purchased through Carson Attractions

584-2000 or http://www.carsonattractions.com 



Invitational Car Show

Fabulous collectibles, classic autos and exhibits

Friday June 15, 2007 3:00pm - 10:00pm 

Saturday, June 16, 2007 10:00am - 8:00pm Featuring: 1957 Unearthed Plymouth Belvedere

Sunday, June 17, 2007 10:00am - 3:00pm Featuring: 1957 Unearthed Plymouth Belvedere

Admission $5 and children 10 & under are free



Tulsarama Open Car Show

Saturday, June 16, 2007 9:00am - 3:00pm FREE

Sunday, June 17, 2007 9:00am - 3:00pm FREE

6th Street, Houston Street and State Office Building parking lot - 

All surrounding Maxwell Convention Center. 

Large groups of automobiles as well as individually owned classic and collectible 

automobiles. Vendors, Rest Areas and associated automobile related industries



Tulsarama Sock Hop

Saturday, June 16, 2007 7:30pm - 11:00pm

Bands and details to be announced but a great time of the 50's!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT.... Its the same weekend as the Individuals Tulsa picnic... Someone go take pics of it when they dig it up!!!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 13 2007, 07:03 PM~7895681
> *Unearthing of Plymouth Belvedere and Time Capsule
> 
> Friday, June 15, 2007 12:00noon
> ...


Limited public viewing  

Think ill just wait till it comes out on the internet.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wheres the Tulsa peoplesss?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 03:58 PM~8047313
> *Wheres the Tulsa peoplesss?
> *


I's here...Jason you should come and see it and the picnic..


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

few of my homies are going to it...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 5 2007, 07:14 PM~8048611
> *I's here...Jason you should come and see it and the picnic..
> *


I know man... i wish i could... Im going to the picnic... but they are digging that car up on Friday, and i have to work Friday night.... and wont be there till Saturday or Sunday depending on how much a hotel will be.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 I agree.... as soon as they dig it out, put another one in. Dig that bitch out in 50 years...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8048708
> *I know man... i wish i could... Im going to the picnic... but they are digging that car up on Friday, and i have to work Friday night.... and wont be there till Saturday or Sunday depending on how much a hotel will be.
> *


well at least you'll make the picnic.. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8048718
> *:0  I agree.... as soon as they dig it out, put another one in. Dig that bitch out in 50 years...
> *


I heard they are going to put Spanky's car in there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Are they keeping that car in Tulsa or are they gonna give it away ?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 07:36 PM~8048836
> *I heard they are going to put Spanky's car in there.
> *


it's already in a vault..it's called a paint shop.. :angry: it'll be 50 years until I can get it out..45 more to go


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 5 2007, 08:37 PM~8049746
> *it's already in a vault..it's called a paint shop.. :angry: it'll be 50 years until I can get it out..45 more to go
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Our picnic has become one of the must attend events every year!! If you want the feel of an old school kick back with a hop, old school music and FREE food...this is it..Bring the family bring your own grill if you want and have a good time...the picnic was moved up a month this year because it gets so damn hot in July here in Tulsa and it unfortunately conflicts with some other events but this is the one to be at... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I would only want the cash from the trust fund and the 2.37 in the glove box :cheesy:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

someone should dig a hole to it and tag up Layitlow :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8049746
> *it's already in a vault..it's called a paint shop.. :angry: it'll be 50 years until I can get it out..45 more to go
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2007, 08:15 AM~6874679
> *According to the official website www.buriedcar.com the car will be unearthed as part of the Oklahoma Centennial festivities on Friday, June 15, 2007.  hno:
> *


getting close!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2007, 01:56 PM~6876338
> *It's kinda valuable like a Snicker's bar is to a ***** in the pen.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

T T T


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh shit man theres like less than 2 days left!! i am honeestly excited to see how fucked up this car is!! they put gas, oil, beer, and a bunch of other shit in there, i dont care what kind of container its in, its gonna smell real bad!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

someone should definately take some pics, if it's allowed.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 I can't wait. :biggrin: Pics would be cool


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

THERE WAS WATER IN THE VAULT..  LIKE 4 FEET OF WATER..


----------



## Andre (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey ppl. Got a question that has nothin 2 to with this topic. But im lookin for a classic but with a small size as where i come from aint the largest country in the world. Any way to get an idea of the size i was thinking approx like the chevy corvair, but wanted somethin abit on the looks of the impala. Any one got any suggestions? Cheers


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun , 03:00 AM~~
> *THERE WAS WATER IN THE VAULT..   LIKE 4 FEET OF WATER..
> *


wait how do you know, they opened it allready? whats up with it, i bet that car is fucked up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Andre_@Jun , 03:24 AM~~
> *Hey ppl. Got a question that has nothin 2 to with this topic. But im lookin for a classic but with a small size as where i come from aint the largest country in the world. Any way to get an idea of the size i was thinking approx like the chevy corvair, but wanted somethin abit on the looks of the impala. Any one got any suggestions?  Cheers
> *


 where u at?


----------



## Andre (Jun 14, 2007)

Im from Malta in Europe if u wana find out the size. Also do u got any idea approx the full length of the chevy chevele convertible?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.tulsachevys.com/Images/buriedcar/index.html



It looks like she did not make it, poor planning.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.kotv.com/special/buried-car/


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 14 2007, 03:03 AM~8101858
> *http://www.tulsachevys.com/Images/buriedcar/index.html
> It looks like she did not make it, poor planning.
> *


i bet its rusted to fuck :angry:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

so what happened :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

aint it supposed to be dug out tomorrow?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that sucks.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 14 2007, 05:03 AM~8101858
> *http://www.tulsachevys.com/Images/buriedcar/index.html
> It looks like she did not make it, poor planning.
> *


Wonder who the engineers were back then :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Andre_@Jun , 04:01 AM~~
> *Im from Malta in Europe if u wana find out the size. Also do u got any idea approx the full length of the chevy chevele convertible?
> *



your maltese!?! i heard malta was beautifiul!! i would love to go there! one of my old friends wouldnt stop talking about his cousin that lived there, he said it was fucking awesome!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 03:26 PM~8105166
> *Wonder who the engineers were back then  :uh:
> *


pancho and his primo rafa


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jun 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8103689
> *i bet its rusted to fuck  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they did even say anything? no reports?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 02:43 PM~8104549
> *aint it supposed to be dug out tomorrow?
> *



I think it's just presented tomorrow.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

EPA made em open it early just in case there were any toxic fumes or anything because the car was buried with oil and gas...they pumped all the water out of it but it looks like a mess..kinda big letdown for everyone..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

they also said there are signs that at some point in time the car may have been completely submerged...lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

post some more links


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

shame... atleast it was a plymouth


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jun 14 2007, 07:18 PM~8106598
> *shame... atleast it was a plymouth
> *


x 2...glad it wasn't a Ford..


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow! Tulsa sucks!!!














Oh wait, umm, i take that back..... bad timing on my part, lol.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

pressure wash it then post pics


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Damn!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

more pics


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Regardless of the model...they just don't make them like that anymore.... :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 14 2007, 07:49 PM~8107234
> *more pics
> *




x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun , 07:42 PM~~
> *they also said there are signs that at some point in time the car may have been completely submerged...lol
> *


god that thing must reak! :uh: id hate to win that car and its contents.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8108453
> *god that thing must reak! :uh: id hate to win that car and its contents.
> *



fuck that id hate to be the mofo opening the door for the first time. shit probably smells like rotten dead ass :barf:


----------



## Andre (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 15 2007, 12:14 AM~8105485
> *your maltese!?!  i heard malta was beautifiul!! i would love to go there! one of my old friends wouldnt stop talking about his cousin that lived there, he said it was fucking awesome!
> *


Sure come down here, but make sure its in summer. Sun, beer and pussy. What do u want more than that. Any way i will try and find a car that i can use down here.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I wonder if the beer is still good. Is anyone else having that sinking feeling it is really "Christine" coming back from the dead? Think about it. I think Christine was a 58 though.


POST PICS!!!!


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.kotv.com/e-clips/?id=6715
[/quote]


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 14 2007, 07:26 PM~8106651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a photshop?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 15 2007, 02:03 AM~8108970
> *I wonder if the beer is still good. Is anyone else having that sinking feeling it is really "Christine" coming back from the dead? Think about it. I think Christine was a 58 though.
> POST PICS!!!!
> *


Someone will end up restoring it.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Boyd Codington is gonna be there to see what kind of damage its in. I dont think that old fart know what hes doing.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 15 2007, 08:40 AM~8109575
> *Boyd Codington is gonna be there to see what kind of damage its in. I dont think that old fart know what hes doing.
> *



He'll probably keep calling it a "Chivy Impala".


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2007, 03:12 AM~8109226
> *is this a photshop?
> *



:nosad:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

vri victory rust inhiborator? we shall see how that works


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Post more pics and links as the day progresses...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah i wanna see pics without the cover


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

The vid sais 7pm for the unveiling...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 15 2007, 01:54 PM~8111369
> *The vid sais 7pm for the unveiling...
> *


i can`t wait that long! :around:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jun , 01:58 PM~~
> *i can`t wait that long! :around:
> *


is it time yet!?!? jesus!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 15 2007, 02:53 PM~8112392
> *is it time yet!?!? jesus!
> *


word!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

TULSA, Oklahoma: Hundreds watched Friday as a crane lifted a muddy package from a hole in Tulsa's courthouse lawn: a 1957 Plymouth Belvedere buried to celebrate Oklahoma's 50 years of statehood.

The wrapped car — a gold and white two-door hardtop — appeared brown and red as it came out of the hole, but it was unclear whether the color represented dirt or rust. A bit of shiny chrome was visible on the bumper.

The car spent the last half-century covered in three layers of protective material and encased in a 12-by-20-foot (3.6-by-6.1-meter) concrete vault, supposedly tough enough to withstand a nuclear attack.

But event officials already had to pump out several feet of water from its crypt.

The car was placed on a flatbed truck so it could be unwrapped, spruced up and officially unveiled Friday evening at the Tulsa Convention Center. Spectators packed the streets to glimpse its journey.

Whether the car will start was unknown. Those who gathered to watch it being pulled out of the ground did not seem to care.

"I just need to see it," said Marc Montague of Auckland, New Zealand, among the couple hundred spectators amassed at the downtown site Thursday afternoon. "I've been waiting 15 years for this."

Also buried with it were 10 gallons (37.9 liters) of gasoline — in case internal combustion engines became obsolete by 2007 — a case of beer, and the contents of a typical woman's handbag placed in the glove compartment: 14 bobby pins, a bottle of tranquilizers, a lipstick, a pack of gum, tissues, a pack of cigarettes, matches and $2.43.

There was also a spool of microfilm that recorded the entries of a contest to determine who would win the car: the person who guessed the closest of what Tulsa's population would be in 2007 — 382,457 — would win.

That person, or his or her heirs, will get the car and a $100 savings account, worth about $1,200 (€901) today with interest.

Thursday afternoon, legendary hot rod builder Boyd Coddington inspected the vault and what he was able to see of the car with his crew.

The task will fall to Coddington, host of the TV series American Hot Rod on The Learning Channel, to try to start the thing up at a ceremony Thursday evening. Tens of thousands of tickets were sold for the event.

"We're optimistic," Coddington said. "I'm really concerned about the rust on the bottom of the car."

Back on the day the Belvedere was buried, all Bixby resident Marlene Parker wanted to do was find a photographer for her wedding. Catching a glimpse of the car being lowered into the ground was the last thing on her priority list.

Unfortunately, not for the photographer: he was shooting the burial.

This weekend, the 70-year-old will celebrate 50 years of marriage and may come downtown to see what all the fuss was about back then.

"Probably across the pond people know about it," Parker said. "If nobody knew where Tulsa, Oklahoma was before, they do now."


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

there sealed vault leaked and that muther fucker is all wet and full of mud......


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

watch it LIVE here:
http://www.kotv.com/

(click on the video that says "watch now")...

they are removing the stuff right now, everything was trashed,
covered w/mud, except for what was in a seperate time capsule...

Boyd Coddington's crew is "trying" to clean it up - LOL



.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i remember i buried a time capsule in 1990, i wonder where i buried that damn thing... i had some kool baseball cards in there :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 15 2007, 07:45 PM~8113304
> *i remember i buried a time capsule in 1990, i wonder where i buried that damn thing... i had some kool baseball cards in there :angry:
> *



its not that u forgot ... its that you just like it up there


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

it's 8pm... the live coverage is now over with.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8113397
> *its not that u forgot ... its that you just like it up there
> *


  :guns:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

were the hell is that vieo of them uncovering the car? i can`t find shit


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

anyone got video or pics ?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

has anyone found it with the cover off it?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jun 15 2007, 08:28 PM~8113816
> *anyone got video or pics ?
> *



X2


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

looks clean from being buried all these years


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0 ^^^^^


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jun 15 2007, 09:17 PM~8113753
> *were the hell is that vieo of them uncovering the car? i can`t find shit
> *


The video tonight was LIVE... i watched all of it from their website.

They are supposed to reshow it again tomorrow and also sunday,
not sure what time(s) though...


Jason


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

Here is their FULL video that was live earlier...
http://www.kotv.com/e-clips/?id=6761

Jason


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

car looks like shit  im disapointed


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its all original with no dents  i bet boyd is going to restore it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

enough to withstand a nuclear attack huh


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2007, 10:33 PM~8114819
> *enough to withstand a nuclear attack huh
> *



but not 4 feet of water


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

could boyd be any more of a jack ass?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Jun 16 2007, 12:12 AM~8114684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boyd was just using this to advertise for his show, think he mentioned "american hot rod" like 8 times. and why did they let him unvail it? wheres there guys that buried it? after 50 years, there has to be a few old timers still alive. sucks that theres probably a few of them still alive, and were left out, so boyd could make his commercial.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

yea it would have been nicer if the car was in in the same condition, but i guess to feel good about it you would have to been there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my guess is, all those buildings built around the vault area, probably caused the vault to crack during construction.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

they should just throw that car back in the hole and bury it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

video did not work for me I want to see it FTER THEY CLEAN IT UP


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 16 2007, 09:48 AM~8115632
> *video did not work for me I want to see it FTER THEY CLEAN IT UP
> *


i didnt see much of it either


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they shoulda buried it in rustroleum.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 16 2007, 07:50 AM~8115636
> *i didnt see much of it either
> *


could god fix that car?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 10:10 AM~8115714
> *could god fix that car?
> *


yea, but He wouldnt bother unless it was a Impala or Cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 16 2007, 08:12 AM~8115719
> *yea, but He wouldnt bother unless it was a Impala or Cadillac :biggrin:
> *


smart man


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'll say this: it least it still holds air in those tires.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 16 2007, 08:18 AM~8115734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everything in life gets old or rusty... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like it needs a damn good cleaning and some minor work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jun 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8115783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cleaning it would be difficult, wouldnt know where dirt stops and rust starts. lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I think if who ever wins the car and had the money to clean it with all the chemicals that are out there now it would come up not that bad.

But still problly lots of rust  

To bad even though I really do not care for Dodge cars or trucks.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

You know if you where restoring a car like this this would be a the best parts car ever.

Imagine shit like bumpers and the grill and side trim glass and so forth that have never been chipped or dinged up and had them sent out to get chormed.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 16 2007, 12:38 PM~8116759
> *You know if you where restoring a car like this this would be a the best parts car ever.
> 
> Imagine shit like bumpers and the grill and side trim glass and so forth that have never been chipped or dinged up and had them sent out to get chormed.
> *


just need a good buff on the stainless and alum if any


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 12:56 PM~8116822
> *just need a good buff on the stainless and alum if any
> *


True and no lost time to banging out dints and dings


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

that'll buff out :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

they said they were going to try to crank it up, i cant wait till that happens.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 16 2007, 02:03 PM~8116854
> *that'll buff out :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 16 2007, 01:31 PM~8116966
> *they said they were going to try to crank it up, i cant wait till that happens.
> *


some time after the appocolipse maybe


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 03:54 PM~8117054
> *some time after the appocolipse maybe
> *


 :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

THIS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PROJECT BUILD FOR ONE OF THE SO MANY CAR SHOWS ON T.V., LIKE FOOSE, WHIPS, ETC.... THAT WOULD REALLY SHOW IF THEY COULD REALLY BRING HER BACK TO LIFE???????


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jun 16 2007, 04:09 PM~8117366
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PROJECT BUILD FOR ONE OF THE SO MANY CAR SHOWS ON T.V., LIKE FOOSE, WHIPS, ETC.... THAT WOULD REALLY SHOW IF THEY COULD REALLY BRING HER BACK TO LIFE???????
> *


Boyd Coddington was at the unveiling of this car. He tried to crank it, but nothing happened. His crew said it was in really bad shape, but I do think they are going to redo the vehicle.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that defeats the purpose ,if they have to rebuild it


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

They should clean it off real good, and put it in a musuem. Otherwise it would be just another restored car. This car has more value as it is. Which one do you think is gonna get more attention? Another restored Plymouth, or one that has been underground for 50 years?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wonder what the odometer says!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I bet there are cars that have sit out in the weather for 50 years that look better than this one. Too bad.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.buriedcar.com/photo_gallery_new.htm

Here is the link with good pics of the car and the other stuff that was burried with the car


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SHIT I THOUGHT THE WINDOWS WOULD HAVE BEEN PUT UP NOT LEFT DOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 17 2007, 05:33 PM~8122181
> *SHIT I THOUGHT THE WINDOWS WOULD HAVE BEEN PUT UP NOT LEFT DOWN
> *


were they left down? even if not, pressure from mud probably broke windows.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 16 2007, 07:18 AM~8115734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING IS RESTORABLE IF U WANA GO THROUGH THE WORK


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 04:04 PM~8122285
> *were they left down?    even if not,  pressure from mud probably broke windows.
> *


i don't think so cuz the 1/4 window looks to still be intact


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

That car looks like the whole thing was under water at one point...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anyone is wondering what it woulda looked like minus all the dirt and rust..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shame, they didn't use a 57' belair... but thena gain..guess they wanted to bury something worthless. lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 07:13 PM~8123288
> *shame, they didn't use a 57' belair... but thena gain..guess they wanted to bury something worthless. lol
> 
> 
> ...


you smoke too many rocks :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 08:13 PM~8123288
> *shame, they didn't use a 57' belair... but thena gain..guess they wanted to bury something worthless. lol
> 
> 
> ...


ITS BETTER THEY DID NOT ID BE CUTTING MY SELF RIGHT NOW IF THEY DID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wonder how many other cars are buried in a time capsule, to be uncovered later? hmmm.. maybe in two years a 59 impala? :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 08:31 PM~8123376
> *wonder how many other cars are buried in a time capsule, to be uncovered later? hmmm.. maybe in two years a 59 impala?  :0
> *


HOW BOUT THE TRAINING DAY MONTE? I SAW IT IN TULSA, WE CAN BURY IT 2NITE!!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 09:13 PM~8123288
> *shame, they didn't use a 57' belair... but thena gain..guess they wanted to bury something worthless. lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 17 2007, 06:38 PM~8123057
> *That car looks like the whole thing was under water at one point...
> *


Yea if you look at the pix on http://www.buriedcar.com/photo_gallery_new.htm, you can see that they were actually pumping the water out of the capsule


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 17 2007, 05:54 PM~8122484
> *ANYTHING IS RESTORABLE IF U WANA GO THROUGH THE WORK
> *



the car looks like "Christine" when Arnie Cunningham first finds it, lol.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 17 2007, 12:46 PM~8121157
> *They should clean it off real good, and put it in a musuem.  Otherwise it would be just another restored car. This car has more value as it is. Which one do you think is gonna get more attention? Another restored Plymouth, or one that has been underground for 50 years?
> *



i agree


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 17 2007, 07:54 PM~8122484
> *ANYTHING IS RESTORABLE IF U WANA GO THROUGH THE WORK
> *


wheres the side view mirror, in the car that was buried?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i wonder who won the contest to guess the population


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 16 2007, 08:18 AM~8115734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  , damn poor car never got to enjoy the road,,atleast most rusty cars got to live alittle.....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 09:34 AM~8126146
> *the car looks like "Christine" when Arnie Cunningham first finds it, lol.
> *


haha watched it again tonight , death to all the shitters of 79


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 19 2007, 08:36 PM~8138218
> *haha watched it again tonight , death to all the shitters of 79
> *











"Isn't that what your supposed to do with shit? Scrape it up with little shovels?"

One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jul 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8212810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jul 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8212810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



100% agree


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 06:13 PM~8123288
> *shame, they didn't use a 57' belair... but thena gain..guess they wanted to bury something worthless. lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2007, 12:33 AM~8114819
> *enough to withstand a nuclear attack huh
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 16 2007, 09:55 PM~8118565
> *that defeats the purpose ,if they have to rebuild it
> *


Funniest thing is the guy woofing all that bullshit prior to the revealing, no one will be able to find a more pristine, documented classic vehicle in the world. :uh:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

So........what did they end up doing with it?

:dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10735040
> *So........what did they end up doing with it?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


X2?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 28 2010, 11:09 AM~16440143
> *X2?
> *


They buried boyd coddington in it :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I always wanted a 58 plymouth Fury....and make it into a Christine...they trashed about 20 of them making the movie......and only 1or 2 are left from the movie they are super rear and you just cant find them anywhere....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m-Huaxm2Cys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m-Huaxm2Cys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Some updated info and video on whats goin on with the car now...

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2008/06/a...rusty_hand.html


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 28 2010, 01:11 PM~16440806
> *They buried boyd coddington in it :biggrin:
> *


funny but sad. but why did they have boy's team trying to get it running?imo i don't think they are that smart.the shop super is just an asshole.


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

its really nice fore something dug uo. where was that again?


----------

